# Deer Ice Cream...



## rip18 (Oct 29, 2007)

If you see this plant (Strawberry bush, Hearts-a-bursting-with-love, Euonymous americanus) with all of its leaves & in fruit, then you know your deer herd is below carrying capacity...(and older bucks may be reaching their full potential).

Where deer are very plentiful, this plant is either non-existent or a bunch of pencil-sized green stems...

Nikon D70, Sigma 70-300 @ 135 mm, f/4.5, 1/50th second, ISO 200, handheld, full frame.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 29, 2007)

They like it so much, they come up to my garage and eat it.  When I built my house I left a large wild blueberry near it and a dogwood that had the Euonymus growing at its base right by the garage.  I protected it with fence and as soon as I took it down, the ate all of it.  If you can keep the deer off of it, it makes quite a display.  

Good Pics!


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 29, 2007)

Too many deer to find one of those. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 29, 2007)

Saw some of those near one of the lakes at Arabian Mountain a few years ago.  Guess there was too much rock for the deer to get plentiful enough to eat it all.  Thanks for sharing the color Rip.

Hoss


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 29, 2007)

saw a bunch of that at callaway last week but did not know what it was!!!


----------



## leo (Oct 30, 2007)

*Good info rip*

thanks for posting it


----------



## jason308 (Oct 31, 2007)

Great shot Rip!!!!  Dr. Miller called it "deer ice cream" too.....They love it!!


----------



## Sling (Oct 31, 2007)

Another great pic Rip.
I planted a couple of those - supposed to be great for birds. Never seen one on it


----------

